

ElasticSearch has rebranded as Elastic - netvarun
https://www.elastic.co/blog/elastic-you-know-for-more-than-search

======
fideloper
Most exciting for me is them acquiring hosted version of ElasticSearch:
[https://found.no/](https://found.no/)

